# Basic reference for reading



## ktulu (Jul 8, 2007)

I am thinking about going the WR route next April. I have a major work project that will be in full swing come October, so that's out. Plus. this will give me time to recharge the batteries. This will also give me plenty of time to do some reading on the topics covered...Is there one book that can give a thorough breakdown on theory, etc...that I can get to read?

I have access to a major university library that would probably have it, so all suggestions may work...

Thanks in advance,

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

If you are thinking of just one reference, I HIGHLY recommend Hydrology &amp; Hydraulic Systems, Ram S. Gupta (ISBN 0881338656). This book does a VERY NICE job of mixing theory and practical application and includes LOTS of problems for solving. I used this text extensively while I was preparing and it was a good supplement to my other resources.

I thought this book also dealt with Extreme Events (Flooding) and Unit Hydrograph Theory MUCH BETTER than CERM.

JR


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you want to try Geotech again, I have a ton of electronic format information that I used to successfully pass on my second try. :reading:

Send me an email and I can burn a CD or try to send the stuff to you via email.


----------



## sceriana (Jul 20, 2007)

Maybe not neccesarily an all in one reference, but a really good book I used was "Practical Hydraulics Handbook" by Hauser, covered many good things and the basics.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 25, 2007)

for WR PM I would try and get the Testmasters Notes on WR &amp; ENV Section &amp; study the hell out of their sample problems.


----------



## bigray76 (Jul 26, 2007)

Some of the Military Manuals that are available online offer good information on a variety of subjets.

http://www.usace.army.mil/publications/eng-manuals/cecw.htm

I copied several of the tables from some of these and put them in my binders - there was a good wastewater table that listed out contaminents and treatment procedures. I remember the issue of Log Pearson came up before the last exam (see the thread) and I was able to find more about it in one of the manuals than in my own texts or the CERM.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Aug 11, 2007)

I picked up Gupta's Hydrology &amp; Hydraulic Systems book from Auburn University's library. Thanks, JR; this looks like it will be of great help...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ Glad I could help !!  I like that book - still use it quite a bit.

JR


----------

